# Gotta love free



## walnutgrove (Oct 30, 2005)

I made this rug out of recycled t-shirts. It's still small (only about 1 1/2' x 1' right now) but it will be 5 x 7. 
Just cut the t-shirts into 1 1/2 " strips, tightly braid them together, then stitch them together on the underside. A great project to do in the evenings in front of the tv.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like braided rugs and always wanted to make one.My toes wish I had one beside my bed for these nippy mornings.Wife doesn't mind,but I hate that cold hardwood first thing in the morning..


----------



## KAMM (Jan 25, 2011)

That is very cool. Now if the kids would just let me cut up their ratty worn out shirts instead of insisting they are still perfectly wearable....


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

So pretty! You are really talented at making those rugs!

I want to do some now. Do you need to stitch the shirt strips so they don't fray?


----------



## walnutgrove (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks !!! No need to stitch them. I usually pop the strips in the dryer for a few minutes - it makes them curl up on themselves making it easier to braid.


----------



## walnutgrove (Oct 30, 2005)

KAMM said:


> That is very cool. Now if the kids would just let me cut up their ratty worn out shirts instead of insisting they are still perfectly wearable....


That reminds me of a quilt I'm going to try to tackle next. I'm sure you've seen the t-shirt quilts. I am going to make one for my son with all his old ones.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I cut my old t-shirts into strips as well, but crochet them into rugs so I don't have to sew the strips together. I just hate the sewing part by hand. The crochet method uses the very large plastic hooks, makes a real nice rug, totally washable in your machine.

I tend to keep my rugs smaller because of the weight of the material and working them in my lap. Usually about 36" long, by 24" wide, before they get too awkward to manage in your lap. 

I cut a slice in the end of each strip and loop them together, makes a figure 8, holds well in hard use. Very quick way to add on, just need a pair of scissors. I tried sewing the strips but they just kept coming loose (used zig-zag, overcast, straight stitches on the machine) because they were such narrow strips. Had to redo the whole rug! Sewing was a total waste of time with the crocheted strip rugs.


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Love it!


----------

